# StrawBerry 11/8



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife and I fished the lake from 7:30 A.M. to 3:30 P.M. The temp was a cool 17 degrees at the lake, and 5 degrees by the river. Fishing started off slow. No fish were jumping and no fish cruising the shore line. We didn't catch our first fish until 9. In all we landed 4 big cuts all in the 21"-22" range, and lost 4 others. The fish seemed to like minnows best. Like a dummy I only bought a dozen at the one stop. The wind kicked up around 3 and it got cold. It was me that complained not my wife. I had a great day fishing with my wife. She was such a trooper to get up at 5:30, and bare the freezing cold, to catch a few fish. Hope the next trip fishing is on the ice.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time. I have some great memories of some cold fall fishing up there. I am itching for some ice as well though.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

fished Strawberry Monday the 9th trolling, got over 30 largest was a 22" cut,
we stoped to jig for 1 1/2 hr and did not catch any, If we had not stoped to jig we may have got over 50.
hooks tipped with worms and shrimp was best.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I love fishing with my wife. She is my best friend and we put little wagers on the first, biggest. and most. Loads of fun.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I daresay your wagers are 'fun' and cant be shared online?
That is how my wife and I 'bet' also!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

shaner said:


> I daresay your wagers are 'fun' and cant be shared online?
> That is how my wife and I 'bet' also!!


 Well I'll just say that even if you lose, you win8)


----------

